# Anesthesia coding- Cordis vs Swan Ganz



## AudreyS (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm getting cards with Swan Ganz catheter circled but on the report they are reporting Cordis. I use cpt 93503 for the SW catheter. Can I use the same code for the Cordis? Are they the same type of catheter?


----------



## cmacpc (Oct 1, 2015)

The Cordis is I believe the Company name. but look at your procedure note and i believe the code you may need is 36555/36556, Central Venous Catheter.


----------

